# Recupere app iphone sur un ipad



## dea (13 Juin 2010)

Hey, 

Je me suis pris un ipad hier et aujopurd'hui en voulant telecharger les apps que jai sur mon iphone (payantes), l'app store ne me propose pas de les retelecharger. Est ce normal ? Je croyais qu'il serait possible de retelecharger des apps pr lesquelles on a deja payé. 


Cela me fait le meme probleme si je veux retelecharger une app pr laquelle javais deja payé sur l iphone directement. 

Merci et a bientot, 

Dea


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2010)

Synchroniser l'iPhone avec l'ordinateur pour transférer els applications sur l'ordinateur (elles seront visibles dans iTunes). Ensuite synchroniser l'iPAD en sélectionnant les applications qu'on souhaite y transférer


----------



## dea (13 Juin 2010)

Parfait !!! Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

